# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  محاضر يحاول يرفه عن جمهوره.

## مشتت بشوالات

محاضر يحاول يرفه عن جمهوره.

قال : "إن أفضل سنوات حياتي كانت في حضن امرأة لم تكن زوجتي!"
انصدم الحضور ودهشوا من كلام المحاضر!!! 

رجع المحاضر كمل كلامه : "المرأة كانت أمي!" 

ضحك الجميع و صفقوا له .

بعد أسبوع ...احد كبارالمدراء اللي تدرب على يد هالمحاضر حاول يقلد هالمزحة. 

وقال بصوت عال لزوجته اللي تسوي العشاء "أفضل سنوات حياتي كانت في حضن امرأة لم تكن زوجتي!" 

الزوجة :"ها يا ابن الكلب!" من الصدمة والغضب 

سكت المسكين لمدة 20 ثانية يحاول يكمل النصف الثاني من النكتة ،


وما رجع له الوعي الا وهو على سرير المستشفى من كثرة حروق الماء المغلي

الحكمة المستفادة


don’t copy if you can’t paste



 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## The Gentle Man

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة

----------


## Rahma Queen

*"
don’t copy if you can’t paste
عجبتني هاي
"

مين الزلم العاقل اللي بمزح مع مرته هيك
ياحرام راح فيها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور مشتت بشوالات لانك حزنتني مع انها بتضحك
مسكين الزوج دايما ماكلها*
 يعني هو ما بعرف انو شعار المرأة
"
dont play with me
"
وهاي الحكمه المستفاده بالنسبه للزوج

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله بعين المراه احيانا بيكون عقلها صغير 
يعني لو كمل الزلمه كلامه شو رح يصير لا وفقيها تحكيلو ابن الكلب الله يعينه انا لو منو بس اصحا بحكيلها خذي اغراضك ولا تفرجيني وجهك
مشكور مشتت :SnipeR (9):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة


دوووم البسمه 

والله يحلي ايامك

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> *"
> don’t copy if you can’t paste
> عجبتني هاي
> "
> 
> مين الزلم العاقل اللي بمزح مع مرته هيك
> ياحرام راح فيها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكور مشتت بشوالات لانك حزنتني مع انها بتضحك
> ...



اشكرك على المرور الظريف 

والمزح مطلوب لدى الزوجين لكن الخوف من رده الفعل 


وشعارك للمرأه نسبيا صحيح ... 

فـ من الصعب اللعب مع النساء ... في كلا الحالتين يخرج الرجل مغلوبا  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 


واعتذر على الحزن اللي اصابك >> لكنها للفكاهه فقط 

 دمتي

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> الله بعين المراه احيانا بيكون عقلها صغير 
> يعني لو كمل الزلمه كلامه شو رح يصير لا وفقيها تحكيلو ابن الكلب الله يعينه انا لو منو بس اصحا بحكيلها خذي اغراضك ولا تفرجيني وجهك
> مشكور مشتت


جميل سيدتي ... 


الحكمه من هذه القصه ان ليس كل شيء نسمعه او نراه عند غيرنا يمكن لنا ان نطبقه علينا او على محيطنا كـ الاسره او العمل 

 هي مساله قدرات وتعامل مع الذات وقراءه الاخر قبل البدء بكل خطوه 

 قد تنفع معك وسيله معينه من الوسائل لكنها لاتنفعي انا لسبب ما 


والمرأه ان كبر عقلها او صغر .. لكنها تبقى مالكه لـ قلوب البشر مهما بلغوا من مبلغ 


 اشكرك على مداخلتك الراقيه 

 دمتي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
عبرة جميلة صديقي  :Smile: 

 برأيي ان الخطأ من الرجل ، وان رد فعل زوجته كان طبيعي جدا ..

هي الغيرة وما أدراك ما الغيرة! ربما لو لم تكن هذه المرأة تحب زوجها لما رمته بعباراتها بهذه القسوة ، وحتى لم تكن لتهتم به اصلا!

ومهما يكن .. هو طرق الباب .. وهي لبّت النداء  :Smile: 


شكرا عزيزي ..

[/align]

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> [align=center] 
> عبرة جميلة صديقي 
> 
>  برأيي ان الخطأ من الرجل ، وان رد فعل زوجته كان طبيعي جدا ..
> 
> هي الغيرة وما أدراك ما الغيرة! ربما لو لم تكن هذه المرأة تحب زوجها لما رمته بعباراتها بهذه القسوة ، وحتى لم تكن لتهتم به اصلا!
> 
> ومهما يكن .. هو طرق الباب .. وهي لبّت النداء 
> 
> ...


 صحيح الى حد ما استاذي 

 لكن لاتقاس قوه العلاقه الزوجيه ودرجه الحب بالغيره 

 اساس العلاقه الزوجيه الناجحه هي الثقه المتبادله 


 وحتما طرق الباب واجاءه الرد ... 

 اختار وقتا غير مناسب ربما  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 


 اشكرك استاذي على الحوار الراقي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خخخخخخخخخخخخ
يستاهل والله لو موتته ما تتواخذ

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

> خخخخخخخخخخخخ
> يستاهل والله لو موتته ما تتواخذ


لكن نيته كانت صافيه 

 مااراده هو ان يطبق مزحه المحاضر .. 

والهدف ان ليس كل شيء نراه او نسمعه يمكن لنا تطبيقه على انفسنا او يتاقلم معنا .. 

اشكرك على هذا التواجد الجميل

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

> محاضر يحاول يرفه عن جمهوره.
> 
> قال : "إن أفضل سنوات حياتي كانت في حضن امرأة لم تكن زوجتي!"
> انصدم الحضور ودهشوا من كلام المحاضر!!! 
> 
> رجع المحاضر كمل كلامه : "المرأة كانت أمي!" 
> 
> ضحك الجميع و صفقوا له .
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة كتير

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

الله يحلي ايامك ايتها الجوريه المحمديه 

دمتي

----------


## anoucha

don’t copy if you can’t paste






 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## زهرة العمر

> صحيح الى حد ما استاذي 
> 
>  لكن لاتقاس قوه العلاقه الزوجيه ودرجه الحب بالغيره 
> 
>  اساس العلاقه الزوجيه الناجحه هي الثقه المتبادله 
> 
> 
>  وحتما طرق الباب واجاءه الرد ... 
> 
> ...


اعجبني ما كتبت هنا
اساس العلاقات الثقة المتبادلة...

ولكن سؤالي لك:

هل الثقة المتبادلة تؤدي لعدم الغيرة؟؟

"والعبرة من موضوعك ان ليس كل من امامك ذو ردة فعل واحدة دمت طيب"  :SnipeR (66):

----------


## jaja20_01

ههههههههههه 
منيح يلي خلة فيه نفس لحتى يكمل ليها باقي المزحه
مميز جدا
تحاتي :SnipeR (91):

----------


## تيتو

كتيرررررررر حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة 100000000%

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

اشكر هذه النخبه الطيبه والرااقيه والتي شرفتني بموضوعي 

 تقديري لكم

----------

